# Serra da Estrela 29-30 Nov. 2014



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2014 às 14:37)

Fim de semana passado na serra da Estrela com vento muito forte a partir dos 900 metros de altitude, muita neve e gelo essencialmente a partir dos 1600/1700 metros de altitude e sensação térmica com valores negativos.

No Sábado saí da Covilhã com 10ºC a meio da tarde, cheguei à torre com 1ºC. O windchill na torre devia rondar os -5ºC. Durante a noite a 1100 metros de altitude o vento foi constantemente forte com uma temperatura a rondar os 5ºC. No Domingo o vento forte/muito forte manteve-se e na torre a temperatura era de 2ºC.
Ao final da tarde de Domingo a temperatura no Porto era agradável, com 15ºC no termómetro do carro.

As fotografias:



































































Perto da torre no Domingo com 2ºC:


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 16:55)

Realmente, era mais gelo do que neve. Nem se conseguia ver a torre, que mau 
Essa ponte fica onde? Estou a planear ir para a Serra em Fevereiro, como fui este ano, ainda me falta conhecer uns lugares 
Gosto muito da 2ª foto, está muito boa!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2014 às 17:48)

vamm disse:


> Realmente, era mais gelo do que neve. Nem se conseguia ver a torre, que mau
> Essa ponte fica onde? Estou a planear ir para a Serra em Fevereiro, como fui este ano, ainda me falta conhecer uns lugares
> Gosto muito da 2ª foto, está muito boa!


A ponte e a nascente encontrei após 30/40 minutos da torre, a caminho de Seia. Fica em Lapa dos dinheiros.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

A tipica nevoeirada crónica. Bom passeio .


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

Mais algumas:


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

AndréFrade disse:


>


 Bom, mas bom!
E os bichos todos felizes no meio da estrada


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Boa reportagem!


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 23:36)

Que bela reportagem! Sempre grande e única a nossa Serra da Estrela! Obrigado por esta partilha!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:29)

Bela reportagem! Adoro aquelas com a nuvens "a sair" das serras; parece um vulcão na Islândia!


----------

